# Fobco drill refurb



## chippy1970 (16 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## WoodMangler (16 Sep 2012)

chippy1970":qx0rlqy4 said:


> Regarding the Quill should it retract on its own if you let go of the arm or do you have to return the arm yourself ?? as well as that the quill goes back up then if you let go it drops slightly but im guessing it drops to the correct position as there is no depth gauge clamped around the quill at the moment so it maybe going further up than it should then dropping back.


If that's a Fobco 'Star' I have one - the quill on mine is returned by quite a strong spring, and doesn't drop back at all - I'd guess that the spring in yours is broken or missing. The depth gauge is screwed out of the way when not it use, so it shouldn't have any effect. The quill needs greasing 'little and often', and don't miss the grease-point on the quill itself, visible only when extended. The crossed belt is definitely wrong - how do you cope with that on a pair of stepped pulleys ?

Look here http://www.lathes.co.uk/fobco/ for spares.


----------



## Grahamshed (16 Sep 2012)

That should keep you busy for a while. I will follow your progress with interest.


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Sep 2012)

What i mean regards the quill dropping is that at rest it shows some quill and this can be retracted more but it drops back. If you look on yours you wont see this bit of quill as the depth gauge clamps around this part of the quill. Hope that makes sense


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## Sagly (16 Sep 2012)

Spooky. I collected MY ebay purchase today....







I see your 3 hour round trip and raise you 3 hours! (a 6 hour round trip from Clevedon to Littlehampton and back)

It's a Meddings 'something or other' and it looks like it already has a single phase motor but I haven't had a chance to test it yet, it's been dumped in the shed for another day/week/month/year.

Anyway, this thread isn't about my drill. I'll watch this with interest. if you can find the time to keep us posted that would be great!

Good luck!


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Sep 2012)

Sagly,

That's funny I nearly bid on that one , I messaged the woman selling it to ask details but she didn't know a lot and I never bothered bidding. Was it cheap I think it was a tenner when I saw it.


----------



## Sagly (16 Sep 2012)

She was a bit useless. I paid £30 for it. Swings and roundabouts with the condition of it. I thought the motor would be 3 phase because she said it needed a shove to get it going but it says it's single phase on the motor plate which is promising so hopefully it's just a loose belt or something. On the negative side the pillar isn't solid as I believe it should be but it's sturdy enough! There are some small pieces missing and It obviously needs a lick of paint....


----------



## WoodMangler (17 Sep 2012)

chippy1970":32p6c1qc said:


> What i mean regards the quill dropping is that at rest it shows some quill and this can be retracted more but it drops back. If you look on yours you wont see this bit of quill as the depth gauge clamps around this part of the quill. Hope that makes sense


Ah yes, I see what you mean. I'm pretty sure I've seen an exploded diagram of a Fobco Star somewhere on the net, with part numbers - Google might find it for you. If you need any close-up pictures of mine to help with your restoration, send me a Forum PM with the views you need and I'll take them for you.

One change I have made is to replace the existing barrel-switch with an NVR switch on a bracket (http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-light-duty-nvr-switch-prod21280/) - not entirely necessary but, living in an area with frequent power cuts, I put NVR switches on all my static machinery.

_ETA: I see it already has an NVR switch - that'll teach me to finish reading the rest of the thread before I reply..._

_ETA2: I'd be interested in seeing it with the belt-cover off, see how that figure-8 belt is set up._


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Sep 2012)

im a bit more clued up now ive watched this video. I realize you dont need to remove the quill pulley at all and the part the chuck fits to is the spindle , I had seen lots of videos where chucks had been removed and the taper part came off with the chuck so expected mine to be like that too. its all becoming clear now :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... _TkBQ&NR=1


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## Racers (19 Sep 2012)

Hi,

Looks like the bearing needs to up the shaft, don't they show in the video the bottom bearing being removed from the quill by taping it through the vice jaws?

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## Racers (19 Sep 2012)

Hi,

Good to know, I have a Fobco, bought it from work for £10!

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Sep 2012)

0


----------



## Sagly (27 Sep 2012)

That's coming along very nicely, it'll look lovely when it's powder coated. My meddings is just getting hamerite'd.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Sep 2012)

I was going to go that route I looked at rustoleum but it would've cost me £30 plus with stripper and primer etc so decided not to bother.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Racers (27 Sep 2012)

Hi, Chippy

I degrease things with white sprit, a tooth brush helps to get the thick stuff off, but make sure you get it back into the bathroom before the wife need to use, then soap and water and dry well to stop it rusting.

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Sep 2012)

Yeah just been up the workshop doing exactly that, white spirit , toothbrush and an old shirt. I was going to clean the insides right out but the guy painting it said he puts bungs in all the holes so probably best to leave it be.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Oct 2012)

Dropped all the stuff off today for powder coating should be about a week. Getting all the Bristol levers done in black as the chrome is completely knackered.

Ordered one set of bearings today off eBay I've gone for budget £2.99 ones for the pulley bearings. Should be ok but I'm getting decent skf ones for the quill at £13.51 each.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Oct 2012)

0


----------



## wallace (10 Oct 2012)

A good way to get the bearings on is to not only freeze the shaft but to heat the bearings up alittle on a light bulb. Works a treat.
Mark


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Oct 2012)

Yeah I had read that but I was advised not to heat the bearings as you lose the grease, not too much of a problem as I can put more grease in.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Oct 2012)

0


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Oct 2012)

0


----------



## chippy1970 (13 Oct 2012)

0


----------



## Karl (13 Oct 2012)

Nice work Chris.

Following with interest as i've got plans to pick up a similair (as yet unbought, but probably a floorstanding model) press some time soon.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## chippy1970 (13 Oct 2012)

Cheers Karl, I added up how much I've spent on it so far its not cheap :shock: but it should be worth it in the end.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Oct 2012)

Voila , its up and running now. Still has runout so I'm guessing the spindle is bent


----------



## chippy1970 (25 Oct 2012)

Got myself a nice little dial indicator off eBay today. I've checked the very end of the spindle and on one rotation its running out 0.18mm. Next I need to check it with a rod in the chuck to see how it is at the chuck.

EDIT: just double checked and its 0.16mm at the tip of the spindle , then i fitted the chuck and put a router fence rod in it. I measured the run out at 40mm from the chuck jaws and it was 0.74mm

What do you think on those measurements guys is that a long way off ?


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Nov 2012)

0


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2012)

Once again a whack with a "gentle persuader" works wonders.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Nov 2012)

phil.p":1inlc9wl said:


> Once again a whack with a "gentle persuader" works wonders.



Yep , I did take the spindle right out though, didn't fancy ruining my new expensive bearings.


----------

